# Soft serve Ice Cream with Honda 6500?



## Refyner (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a honda eu6500is generator - rated for 5500 W ( 6500 W Peak )

I have a taylor C723 - The tag reads 208-230 Volt, single phase 4.7kW 25 total amps ( 29 amp min circuit ampacity ) - 


My generator is too small im finding. Everytime the main compressor tried to kick in on the ice cream machine, I lose all power on the ice cream maker. 

My question is: Can I parallel a couple of Honda Generators to get the power required? Namely a eu6500is and a eu3000is?

From what I'm seeing, Honda does not have ports to parallel - so do I need 2 new generators to accomplish this?

Thanks


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You need ONE new generator, big enough to support your load. The startup load of a compressor can be 2-3 times the running load easily.

The parallel kits are not applicable to your model generator. You can't just connect an additional generator to it to "supplement" it.

A possible option is a "hard-start" kit for your ice cream machine. If available it may be just enough to get you started. It's basically a big capacitor.

Ironically, a standard generator may be able to start your compressor. They tend to handle surge loads better than an inverter which will trip when the voltage drops heavily.


----------

